# [RISOLTO]Fetch Restriction

## rete27

Quando capita che durante un aggiornamento del tipo "emerge -uDNptv World" vi siano dei pacchetti marcati con F tipo "dev-java/jsr101-1.1" non si deve fare altro che aggiungere il nome del pacchetto in "/usr/portage/distfiles" e ridare emerge ?

grazie mille

----------

## Scen

```

# emerge -v point2play

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F  ] app-emulation/point2play-2.0.3  1,263 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 1,263 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/point2play-2.0.3 to /

!!! app-emulation/point2play-2.0.3 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please download the appropriate Point2Play archive:

 *    point2play-small-2.0.3.tgz

 * from http://www.transgaming.com/ (requires a Transgaming subscription)

 * The archive should then be placed into /usr/portage/distfiles

```

Yes, ti viene detto chiaramente anche da emerge.

----------

## rete27

grazie mile.

era solo per sapere se si doveva fare anche qualcosa d'altro   :Wink: 

----------

